# New place and lucky as always



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

My daughter's first camping trip couldn't have been more stunning. It was an experiment and she showed us she's a trooper. Grateful for access to such places and modern gear that makes it easy to take an infant on such trips.

We had two hours of moderate rain to enjoy. We were spoiled by temps in the upper 60s and thunderstorms that largely avoided us. And we only saw 1 person in 2 days compared to two ornery bulls that destroyed a fair amount of forest service logworm fencing.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Awesome. Sounds like a good time


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Part of longer trip that included a quick run up to SLC to see a friend whose mom is battling cancer. Watching your friends cry while meeting your child the first time is a gorgeous experience as they knew how tough the journey to this point was.

But our daughter also got to see her first Sandhill Crane in the wild when I did, just 4 decades sooner. Can't wait for her to see more of this glorious world. She has 3 more camping trips this summer and her first river trip in August.


----------

